# Your favorite spoons for trolling?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey I have been following an interesting thread on BFT about the ol Strawberry Wobbler and it got me thinking about trolling. I am new to it this year but super excited because of our adventure to Piute. Thanks mr Orvis... I am wondering what you guys like to troll. I have heard good things about Krockodiles and the red and white devil spoons but what about other ones? Lets hear your opinions.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

The best trolling gear I've used hands down is my homemade pop gear and a crawler tipped w/ salmon egg. It's a killer.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i like a crocodile or a triple teaser early in the year, and flatfish are always a safe bet, but my two favorite lures to troll are the strawberry wobbler, and a brig's special, which is similar to a daredevil, but bigger and thinner metal. My great grandpa invented both these lures for strawberry, and they have been copied and changed many times over the years. for those of you familiar with them, you know how well these work, and how valuable they are. my grandpa and uncle still produce them and paint new ones, but they are getting rare. my grandpa has like 50 in his tackle box, and always jokes that i may lose a finger or a hand if i poke around in there too much. one problem though, its an unwritten rule that you cant use them at strawberry until after the 24 of july. not sure why, but that what my grandpa always told me, that great grandpa would roll over in his grave if he knew we used em earlier.. or if we use pop gear and a worm. ill try to get some pics up so those of you who dont know can see what they look like


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

A silver spoon or a Jake’s spinner run straight of the back of the boat in fall and spring will catch you fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah....my neighbor used to catch a ton of rainbows from Flaming Gorge with this lure, I used to call it a Red Devil....I bought some a few years ago and haven't caught one single thing with them....or any flatfish...
But now it seems all I use is Mepps Spinners and pop-gear and a worm....


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My go to trolling lure is a green Luhr Jensen needle fish with orange dots on it. I will fish it pretty shallow with only a couple slip sinkers for weight. 

Mark


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

My favorite for years now has been a flourescent green needlefish. I catch more on that lure than anything. i like to use various flatfish because that is what my grandpa taught me to use. But they just don't make the same colors now that they used to when I was a kid. He also would be rolling over in his grave for using pop gear! thats all my wife uses and she normally does pretty well with it. But for me just a plain flourescent green needlefish is my best bet.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Mepps Syclops #1 or 2 in the hot colors. Picked up a couple of browns trolling Pineview on these. Even lost a Pineview Bow believe it or not :shock: a couple of years ago trolling a Mepps Syclops in late October. :wink: :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

1. Red and white Daredevil in waters with red sided shiner minnows (it doesn't work as well where these minnows are not a staple food- go figure)
2. Jake's gold with red dots
3. The Fish Catcher- picked a couple of these up at the Huntin' Expo last year and they are lights out. Don't know where to find them.
4. Triple Teaser tipped with a little section of nightcrawler
5. Needlefish


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jakes, Daredevils (rainbow, brown, and black and white), tripple teasers, criplures, z-rays, and pop gear. Basically my favorites are whatever they are taking at the moment.


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

My favorite lure to troll with at Strawberry and the gorge is called Curlys Lure. They have many different colors and patterns in them. They troll great and produce awesome results. You can purchase them right off of there website at http://www.curlyslures.com


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone. I am stoked to try these out this summer. I am glad you chimed in about curlys livdawg. I read your report on them earlier. What some colors that you have had success with for the berry?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

do those curly's only come in those 3 colors? it only mentioned 3 on the site. maybe i should hace looked into it more, but they do look pretty cool


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

To answer the question about having just three colors..... Definetly not there is actually three different series of colors Tiger series, Spot Series, and Silver Series. Each Series has a variety of 
colors.
My favorite color at Strawberry....????.... Nah I can't just pick one, but I seem to have more success 
with the silver series will trolling, I think it is because the flash can be seen a little further and also triggers a intense reaction bite.
I really challenge you to put the Curlys Lure up against your favorite trolling spoon next time your out, I think you will be surprised. I still have never been out fished trolling with another lure whether it be Strawberry for big bows or Flaming Gorge for tasty kokes and furious macs.
Not to get off the subject but these and 2 inch curly tail grubs are hands down my favorite lures 
to use on high Uinta lakes and at Boulder Mtn. lakes.
BTW If you buy them from the Website you can get all available colors. I know that Wal Mart doesn't stock all the colors but they do stock the popular ones.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Will do.. pics to follow. :lol:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet man, thanks for the info. ill have to take you up on that challenge and try yours and mine at the same time later this year. i have never fished the gorge, but i would love to someday. well, i said earlier i would post pics of my favorite, the strawberry wobbler, so here they are. my great grandpa used to cut them out of coffee cans,before he made plates to press them, and had my grandma punch the holes, and put the rings on them, and then he would paint them all different colors. they aren't your traditional looking lures, but they have been around nearly a century, and used every year since their invention. like other spoons, there are about 3 speeds to troll them at, and the action will vary accordingly. the smaller of the four is another lure he invented, called a brig's special. similar results :wink:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Kokanee Killer and Apex lures


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

deadicated1 said:


> i like a crocodile or a triple teaser early in the year, and flatfish are always a safe bet, but my two favorite lures to troll are the strawberry wobbler, and a brig's special, which is similar to a daredevil, but bigger and thinner metal. My great grandpa invented both these lures for strawberry, and they have been copied and changed many times over the years. for those of you familiar with them, you know how well these work, and how valuable they are. my grandpa and uncle still produce them and paint new ones, but they are getting rare. my grandpa has like 50 in his tackle box, and always jokes that i may lose a finger or a hand if i poke around in there too much. one problem though, its an unwritten rule that you cant use them at strawberry until after the 24 of july. not sure why, but that what my grandpa always told me, that great grandpa would roll over in his grave if he knew we used em earlier.. or if we use pop gear and a worm. ill try to get some pics up so those of you who dont know can see what they look like


Is your great grandpa Brig Mitchell? I met Duff (Ronald) Mitchell last year, and its peaked my interest in the wobblers. I would be curious to see pics of your Brig's Special, and your other strawberry wobblers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You replied to a 14 year old thread... I doubt you will get a response. He hasn't visited the site since 2015.

-DallanC


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

livdawg said:


> My favorite lure to troll with at Strawberry and the gorge is called Curlys Lure. They have many different colors and patterns in them. They troll great and produce awesome results. You can purchase them right off of there website at Handmade Fishing Lures | Fishing Accessories | Curly's Lures



When I was little my babysitters husband owned curly lures, I use to sit and help make them with him and package them up.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

DallanC said:


> You replied to a 14 year old thread... I doubt you will get a response. He hasn't visited the site since 2015.
> 
> -DallanC


Always worth a shot


----------

